

Cool Android Watch by Italian Startup - Volpe
http://imwatch.it/

======
geekytenny
The website and video remind me of apple...Maybe because of the theme.

The device is cool, but i don't think it should try to do too many things....

How do you get input conveniently into say your facebook status update?
Smartphones themselves with much wider screens could be trouble typing in...

